

Working as a CEO, being and entrepreneur - agaton
http://tumblr.bjornjeffery.com/post/50316041279/working-as-a-ceo-being-an-entrepreneur

======
simonbarker87
I always say "I run a small company" and leave it as that. I've never really
liked the term entrepreneur as it conjures up a certain image in people's
minds and it's not always a good one in the UK.

If people want more specifics I say that I am "a technical director, but in a
2 person company that just means I make the coffee before meetings!" I'm
normally much more interested in what they have to say about what they do.

~~~
agaton
Still, "I run a small company" gives me a certain picture just like
entrepreneur does. I think entrepreneur in that sense are more open, yet
positive.

~~~
obviouslygreen
I identify myself as running a small company as well, and while it's likely to
give some people a particular impression, I think that impression is likely to
be a bit more accurate than "entrepreneur," which to me could have much more
vague bounds for interpretation.

------
corbett3000
I prefer to tell people I'm the Chief Email Officer. It accurately describes
what I do most of the time as CEO.

